# Import from America



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone have direct experience of imports / exports from America, or can anyone suggest a company that would broker a deal. 

Trying to work out the ins and outs, and if financially worth doing. 

Will be for none cities amphibians.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## keithshoesmith (Mar 29, 2011)

*Import*

HI 
IM am interested as well been thinking of bring in turtles cites 2 thou and would like to know. 
Thanks Keith


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

No expert, but there is a thread discussing the importation process post brexit here https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/1258349-brexit-animal-transport.html as importing anything from Europe after Brexit will be the same as importing from the rest of the world.

So you would need an export permit from America, and an import permit for the UK. This would need to be done for each consignment, and the paperwork must be precise and correct as any spelling mistakes, or incorrect sections could result in the consignment being ceased. I think all reptiles and amphibians will be treated as CITES II.

If in doubt drop Ian a PM as he seems very well versed in what's required


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

With Brexit completion 31 December Cites import procedures will be same for every country of the world from 01 January 2021. 1. Obtain a UK Cites import permit currently £67 from https://www.gov.uk/guidance/apply-for-cites-permits-and-certificates-to-trade-endangered-species Usually takes about 4-5 months for them to process this. 2. You will need a USA Cites permit. 3. the animal/s will need a health certificate. 4. Arrange an air freight carrier to Heathrow. 5. Give notification on the UK digital IPAFFS a min of 24 hours ahead of UK arrival. 


Good luck especially when dealing with UK Cites


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Contact the guys at Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper - not sure if they import from the US but if not, they may be able to source the species you are looking for elsewhere. 

Would save you the hassle of ordering and arranging yourself.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have spoken to someone who does this commercially.
For non CITES species he estimated that it would cost the best part of £1000 excluding the cost of the frogs.
Air freight £300 ish
Heathrow Quarantine Centre £300 ish
Broker for the papers £300 ish.
Add to that VAT on all of the above including the cost of the frogs and it soon mounts up. That could explain why private individuals only import high value species.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

colinm said:


> I have spoken to someone who does this commercially.
> For non CITES species he estimated that it would cost the best part of £1000 excluding the cost of the frogs.
> Air freight £300 ish
> Heathrow Quarantine Centre £300 ish
> ...



It has been possible to reduce thee costs via using people such as Dutch Dragon import (DDI) who bring in bulk shipments to the EU that make it more economical. Also the processing of Cites imports in EU countries is, unlike the UK, run efficiently. But with 01 January 2021 looming, not an option for the moment, though DDI have indicated they are working on how they can still deliver to the UK if there is demand and people are prepared to pay the new fees.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Pretty sure anything you are after could be sourced in Europe which will be much easier to import from, both before and after Brexit. 

Importing from the US is expensive and complicated. Jumping on someone else's import is the most cost effective solution like Harry Python suggested


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Pretty sure anything you are after could be sourced in Europe which will be much easier to import from, both before and after Brexit. 

Importing from the US is expensive and complicated. Jumping on someone else's import is the most cost effective solution like Harry Python suggested


----------

